# Opferanode für Aussenborder



## Klaus S. (19. Januar 2008)

Muß ich unbedingt eine Opferanode am Außenborder (Evinrude 50 PS BJ 96 oder 97) haben oder gehts auch ohne? Wenn mit, wo bekommt man die her?? Einsatz ist zu 99% Ostsee... 

Achja, die Scheibengummis (sind noch nicht porös) vom RYDS 470HT sind auch nicht mehr ganz dicht, wo bekommt man Neue her?? Oder erstmal nur mit Silikon abdichten?? Wie macht ihr das??


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

Ohne Anode geht, aber nicht lang. Entweder du opferst deinen Evi oder die 5Euro Anode.
Die Anoden bekommst z.B. bei segelladen.de


----------



## detlefb (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

bzgl der Dichtungen kannst du hier  mal anfragen http://www.gruendl.de/katalog-bestellen/2.html


----------



## Feedermaik (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

Hallo Klaus,

Im Salzwasser ist eine Opferanode Pflicht!
Hast du noch nie von Elektrolyse gehört?In deinem Fall wäre das Ostseewasser das Elektrlyt.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Nordlicht (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

Ich habe an meinem letzten Aussenborder keine Anode gehabt und er sah nach sieben Jahren noch Top aus.
Er war allerding auch nur an den Angeltagen (ca.100std. im Jahr) im Wasser und sonst in der Garage.


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

DANKE erstmal für die Antworten...

Wo muß man denn nun die Anoden befestigen oder reicht eine??
Die Finne wird wohl am wichtigsten sein da der Rest des Motors ja eigentlich meist außerhalb des Wassers ist (hochgefahren per Powertrimm). 

Segelladen.de ist der Laden wo ich auch gerne kaufe, nur ist die Auswahl an Anoden da sehr groß. Welche wäre denn die Richtige für meinen Motor??


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Opferanode für Aussenborder*

einfach dort anrufen und Motordaten und Baujahr parat haben.
Die suchen dir das richtige aus der Liste raus.
Da wo an deinem Evi Anoden hinsollen (vermutlich Kavitationsplatte+Bracket) solltest du auch welche anbringen.


----------

